
Microsoft prepares 'Albany' to compete with Google Docs - nreece
http://www.infoworld.com/archives/emailPrint.jsp?R=printThis&A=/article/08/03/26/Microsoft-prepares-Albany-to-compete-with-Google-Docs_1.html
======
justindz
"The main focus of the initial beta is to test the unified installer for the
package, they said."

This is a decent example of where I disagree with their approach. Everyone I
have met that uses Google Docs does so largely because it's zero-install and a
complete non-issue to co-author and distribute docs.

I don't see a paid, packaged software set with an installer (especially for
something complex enough to need to be "unified") AND with Microsoft's
historically super awesome help and documentation really competing with Google
Docs. Maybe it will just cannibalize Office (Wordpad?) and introduce some kind
of publish-to-public-SharePoint monstrosity on the average user.

